
COVID19 Treatment Guidelines for Belgium,Netherlands,France,Italy,Switzerland [pdf] - Cantbekhan
https://web.archive.org/web/20200314093143/https://epidemio.wiv-isp.be/ID/Documents/Covid19/COVID-19_InterimGuidelines_Treatment_ENG.pdf
======
Cantbekhan
These are the updated (march 13th) interim treatment guidelines applied in
Belgium for COVID19.

But the PDF also shows for comparison a clear view of the guidelines applied
in Netherlands,France,Italy and Switzerland.

